# The Damned House! - January 2015



## mockingbird (Jan 6, 2015)

*More Mockingbird Moodiness!*

So last year I arranged a quick plan to meet _Cunningplan_ and _Nakedeye_ at this place, well I got distracted via a carehome and a temple and thus myself and "jellybean" was running late, I blame the underground temple and me having fun trying to locate it an cutting bits an pieces on barbed wire...

Anyway we missed the chance to catch up with cunningplan and nakedeye and headed here soon after they had snapped what they needed, we later met them in liverpool for obvious reasons, you do a trip you go all out on it  an coming from kent it was a 14 hour drive and no sleep! madness but so worth it, just shows the determination when we do what we do...

Anyway not much is known about this place, nice relaxed walkabouts, minus the sheep everywhere, wish I did better to be honest, its done the rounds as of late, due to it becoming more public than needed, but hey ho.. its "The Damned House"  probably more photos than needed here....


IMGP0711 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0722 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0723 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0734 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0735 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0771 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0787 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0780 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

*The Magical Floating Box!!!*


IMGP0779 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0746 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0750 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0752 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0755 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0762 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0757 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0789 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0791 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

Cheers for taking a peek


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 6, 2015)

Very poignant, so many mementoes of a life. It's seeing places like this that makes all the sacrifices worthwhile. I know it's not of the house but that last shot is stunning.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 6, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Very poignant, so many mementoes of a life. It's seeing places like this that makes all the sacrifices worthwhile. I know it's not of the house but that last shot is stunning.



Thank you tumble, the shot is very close to the house though


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Just awesome. Great style of photography and I love that shot with the green chair, its so vivid in colour despite all the decay around it


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow! Fantastic photography as usual, what a chilling place. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Wow! Fantastic photography as usual, what a chilling place.
> Thanks for sharing



It does have that effect to the place mate, but it was rather peaceful and rather pleasant  cheers buddy!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Just awesome. Great style of photography and I love that shot with the green chair, its so vivid in colour despite all the decay around it



Cheers mate, the chair was a nice colour really stood out compared to the rest of the house


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 7, 2015)

Another fantastic post! 
I especially like the last pic, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Another fantastic post!
> I especially like the last pic, Thanks



Cheers missy, last pic was a spur of the moment shot, while running from sheeps haha!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2015)

Cracking photos, love the bleakness of the last one.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brickworx (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks rotten to the core....beautiful!! Nice as ever MB


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice as normal MB see the floating box is still hanging about 

should have said, it was quite a few hours later we met up


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 9, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> Nice as normal MB see the floating box is still hanging about
> 
> should have said, it was quite a few hours later we met up



ha yeah it was a few hours later


----------



## Potter (Jan 10, 2015)

I love the eerie vibe to your photos. Love that green on the chair.


----------



## projectionman (Jan 10, 2015)

really great photographs mate these places have so much character when things are left to decay naturally thanks for sharing


----------



## Badger (Jan 10, 2015)

Great stuff mate. That Lloyd Loom style chair is my favourite.


----------

